# FNRttC Blue Jersey



## ianrauk (1 Jun 2011)

With Simon's blessing I am posting this to gather orders for the Ltd Edition FNRttC Blue Star Jersey.

We need 10 takers to make an order.

Please note the Jerseys are only available to those who have attended a FNRttC.


Please PM me your details if you want to order. Name, Address, LS or SS & Size so I can fill out a nice order spreadsheet.

I will keep this open until the 10th (next week). i will then close the thread and collate all the orders for Simon.

Myself x2 - (1xSS 1xLS)
Threebikes
Flying Dodo
Mista Preston
'teef
GregCollins
Sittingduck
CrockOf Gold
Andrij
YehudaMoon
CharlieB
RB58
LouiseL
Redjedi
User13710
Thom




Anyone else interested?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (1 Jun 2011)

What price are we talking about?


----------



## spen666 (1 Jun 2011)

Hate to say it, but that reminds me of the Jews in Nazi Germany with the stars on the sleeve


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jun 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> What price are we talking about?



*Here* you go


----------



## Flying Dodo (1 Jun 2011)

Blue is the colour,
football cycling is the game

etc etc.


That's a definite yes from me.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jun 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> Blue is the colour,
> football cycling is the game
> 
> etc etc.
> ...



Good man...


----------



## Angelfishsolo (1 Jun 2011)

Put me down for an XL short sleeve one


----------



## Aperitif (1 Jun 2011)

Yes - of course Ian. Don't forget, the existing small black band on the left hand sleeve (as you're wearing it) needs to be a pink band. Then we're cooking.

Spen - don't be silly - it's a cycling jersey. Everything in your world would be a 'problem' to if you became fixated by iconography or colour etc. Rejoice in the star, the colours , the effort that has gone into making things happen (by Simon Legg esq) for the cycling fraternity within this forum! Try it sometime... thousands have.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Jun 2011)

Do I take it that Sir Dell of Legg will hang on to our cheques and jersey order until we make the magic 10?

Actually Ian, if you buy six, we're there!


----------



## Aperitif (1 Jun 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Do I take it that Sir Dell of Legg will hang on to our cheques and jersey order until we make the magic 10?
> 
> Actually Ian, if you buy six, we're there!



You're not allowed to wear blue-starred jerseys on a recumbent.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jun 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Put me down for an XL short sleeve one



Nice one geezer


----------



## Angelfishsolo (1 Jun 2011)

That's fat geezer to you 


ianrauk said:


> Nice one geezer


----------



## Sittingduck (1 Jun 2011)

Okay - put me down for a long sleeve Blue one, in the uber fat-boy size!


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jun 2011)

Good man Ant....
That's 6 confirmed...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Jun 2011)

Make sure McWobble sees this thread, due to an admin error he didn't get his cheque sent in time so might go for a bluey too!


----------



## Aperitif (1 Jun 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Make sure McWobble sees this thread, due to an admin error he didn't get his cheque sent in time so might go for a bluey too!



And he's Scotch. Blue is the colour... Rob Roy, the other 'American' geezer... oh damn, Mel Gibson?

Minutes 7 to 8 give the game away...

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWFq-v7TKdQ[/media]


----------



## Aperitif (1 Jun 2011)

AdrianC said:


> So what happened to the red and blue stripe version?



Independence Day threads?


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jun 2011)

Nice one User.
Let me get the orders first then we can sort out the logistics with Simon.


----------



## Wobblers (2 Jun 2011)

I'd be happy to change my short sleeved jersey from red to blue.

Only two more victims people of taste needed!


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Jun 2011)

McWobble said:


> I'd be happy to change my short sleeved jersey from red to blue.
> 
> Only two more victims people of taste needed!


call me. With your chest measurement!


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Jun 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Nice one User.
> Let me get the orders first then we can sort out the logistics with Simon.


there is no rush on this. Honestly. A second order can go in whenever. 

I do insist on one thing, though. To buy a jersey you have to have done the ride. It's a club jersey. 

I don't mind holding the money. Postal address with order, though, and writing 'blue' on the back of the cheque is probably clever, given my near-complete absence of admin skills


----------



## yello (2 Jun 2011)

I like that. Small (really? I'm usually a medium!) long sleeve short zip please. If someone wants to give me a price for postage to France then I'll include that in the cheque. I'm guessing a couple of quid should about cover it.


----------



## Andrij (2 Jun 2011)

Me, please!


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jun 2011)

Of course Andrij


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Jun 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> call me. With your chest measurement!



pervert!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Jun 2011)

Of course the blue star belly sneeches, with them upon thars, are better than the red star belly sneeches.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jun 2011)

I am going to keep this open for another week as Simon is sending out an email to the FNRttC mailing list of which I can imagine we should get a few takers.


----------



## YahudaMoon (2 Jun 2011)

Great stuff ! I'll send a cheque today Si for the next order. I don't mind waiting. 

So is there a choice of colour or if eveyone just having a laugh ?


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jun 2011)

YahudaMoon said:


> Great stuff ! I'll send a cheque today Si for the next order. I don't mind waiting.
> 
> So is there a choice of colour or if eveyone just having a laugh ?



Cheers, that's x11 sales. Just the one more.
I will then get all the information (sizes, ss or ls etc) together for Simon.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jun 2011)

AdrianC said:


> Got to admire the optimism.



Blue suits you Sir....


----------



## YahudaMoon (2 Jun 2011)

Oh where do I send the cheque too ha ha ha ! (fog head moment)


----------



## marinyork (2 Jun 2011)

Can you do SS with a long zip?


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jun 2011)

YahudaMoon said:


> Oh where do I send the cheque too ha ha ha ! (fog head moment)



It will be to Simon.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jun 2011)

marinyork said:


> Can you do SS with a long zip?





Dunno, check the FNRttC blog.


----------



## YahudaMoon (2 Jun 2011)

Oh ya. Good idea. Another fog head moment thanks


----------



## marinyork (2 Jun 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Dunno, check the FNRttC blog.



Dell said it was possible for the red jerseys in his e-mail the other day, I was just wondering whether it was wlog.


----------



## Ravenbait (2 Jun 2011)

Bah. Really like the jersey but all the rides are too far south for me to do!

Sam


----------



## YahudaMoon (2 Jun 2011)

Any one know if the jerseys have rear pockets ?


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jun 2011)

YahudaMoon said:


> Any one know if the jerseys have rear pockets ?





Yes, 3


----------



## theclaud (2 Jun 2011)

marinyork said:


> Can you do SS with a long zip?



I believe it is possible, but the FNRttC Wardrobe Advisers do not recommend it...


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Jun 2011)

YahudaMoon said:


> Great stuff ! I'll send a cheque today Si for the next order. I don't mind waiting.
> 
> *So is there a choice of colour* or if eveyone just having a laugh ?


http://fnrttc.blogspot.com/p/shirt.html


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Jun 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Yes, 3


with an additional little zip pocket! Value for money or what!


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Jun 2011)

marinyork said:


> Can you do SS with a long zip?


wouldn't look good on you. The front would go all corrugated.


----------



## marinyork (2 Jun 2011)

theclaud said:


> I believe it is possible, but the FNRttC Wardrobe Advisers do not recommend it...


----------



## YahudaMoon (2 Jun 2011)

Sorted. Cheque ready for the post-box tomorrow 

Thanks peoples.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jun 2011)

YahudaMoon said:


> Sorted. Cheque ready for the post-box tomorrow
> 
> Thanks peoples.



Can you pm me your details, name size, ss or ls, and address please so I can add to the order sheet for Simon.
Thanks
Ian


----------



## yello (2 Jun 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I do insist on one thing, though. To buy a jersey you have to have done the ride. It's a club jersey.



Counts me out then.


----------



## rb58 (2 Jun 2011)

I'll have one. Long sleeve this time please. Big boy size please.


----------



## Aperitif (2 Jun 2011)

yello said:


> Counts me out then.



Andrew - nip up to Dieppe or join in along the way to Paris in July!


----------



## yello (2 Jun 2011)

I would like to do a FNRttC and had planned to after LEL in 2009. Sadly, I was way more messed up after LEL than I'd anticipated and could hardly remember my name let alone ride a bike.

I'll get to do it one day though. There's a possibility in September but it does also mean I'll have to ride home too!


----------



## redjedi (2 Jun 2011)

I said I would wait for the next batch of jerseys. I just didn't realise it would be so quick.

Put me down for a SS/SZ in XL please. 

How does the design change for the SS version. Does it come with a star on each sleeve or does one get replaced with the "FFRttC" band that's on the forearm?


----------



## LouiseL (2 Jun 2011)

Hello,

Please put me down for a LS Long Zip in large. I'll put cheque in the post tomorrow. I wasn't organised enough to make the cut-off for the first lot!


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Jun 2011)

redjedi said:


> I said I would wait for the next batch of jerseys. I just didn't realise it would be so quick.
> 
> Put me down for a SS/SZ in XL please.
> 
> How does the design change for the SS version. Does it come with a star on each sleeve or does one get replaced with the "FFRttC" band that's on the forearm?


with the star - I think there's enough FNRttC/Friday stuff on the front. Convince me otherwise if you disagree - I've till tomorrow morning to decide


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Jun 2011)

ok - when sending cash I need type, and size and colour and postal address, and, if you will, e-mail address to save me hunting round the spreadsheet....


----------



## Aperitif (2 Jun 2011)

Pink band on the left sleeve, ta.


----------



## redjedi (2 Jun 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Pink band on the left sleeve, ta.



and nothing on the right, or is that a bit too Rapha-esque?


----------



## Aperitif (2 Jun 2011)

redjedi said:


> and nothing on the right, or is that a bit too Rapha-esque?



No. It's Pre-Rapha lite.


----------



## Andrij (2 Jun 2011)

Aperitif said:


> No. It's Pre-Rapha lite.


----------



## Aperitif (2 Jun 2011)

But you're right Luke - just a bare arm...

No, seriously, one 'regular' maestro designed sleeve, the pink three inches or so would add the 'edge' to the left... a bit of 'je ne sais quoi' never did no-one no 'arm, did it?


----------



## YahudaMoon (2 Jun 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Can you pm me your details, name size, ss or ls, and address please so I can add to the order sheet for Simon.
> Thanks
> Ian



Done. 

Didn't really realise the pink band ha ha. Im not really a pink man. Well it's done now, Maybe if I did nt notice it that much no one else will ?

Is it pink pink or a pinky red ?

Saying that I do own a pink shirt that I wear once a year though I didnt buy it.


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Jun 2011)

YahudaMoon said:


> Done.
> 
> Didn't really realise the pink band ha ha. Im not really a pink man. Well it's done now, Maybe if I did nt notice it that much no one else will ?
> 
> ...


it's small girl big bunch of candyfloss pink with added bunnywabbit nose


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Jun 2011)

does teef know about the pink band?


----------



## Tim Hall (2 Jun 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> it's small girl big bunch of candyfloss pink with added bunnywabbit nose



So not magenta then?


----------



## Aperitif (2 Jun 2011)

Tim Hall said:


> So not magenta then?




I thought it was available for magentas and maladies... one's sighs fits all. 


Tim - you need to sort out some snaps for Mickle - get published!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Jun 2011)

XL SS please. The blue matches my eyes and my two speed


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jun 2011)

GregCollins said:


> XL SS please. The blue matches my eyes and my two speed



You are in the book Greg.. (well the spreadsheet really)


----------



## Quagga (3 Jun 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> it's small girl big bunch of candyfloss pink with added bunnywabbit nose



Am I right in thinking the rest of the bunnywabbit is also used up in the process - fur for the lining, meat to the workers etc?
I'd hate to think as with shark fin soup, FNRttC is encouraging companies to capture wabbits, chop their noses off for profit and then dump them back bleeding on Watership Down to die.


----------



## frank9755 (3 Jun 2011)

Don't worry! 

The shirts are made in Pakistan. The Americans bomb 'targets' there but there is enough collateral damage and friendly fire that enough wabbits are blown up. The noses can then be picked out of the trees by the small girls using makeshift ladders.


----------



## Quagga (3 Jun 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Don't worry!
> 
> The shirts are made in Pakistan. The Americans bomb 'targets' there but there is enough collateral damage and friendly fire that enough wabbits are blown up. The noses can then be picked out of the trees by the small girls using makeshift ladders.



Thank you, that puts my mind at rest.
Just one thing though - these makeshift ladders, they come from sustainable forests right?
Or at least plastics made from natural oil seeps?


----------



## frank9755 (3 Jun 2011)

Quagga said:


> Thank you, that puts my mind at rest.
> Just one thing though - these makeshift ladders, they come from sustainable forests right?
> Or at least plastics made from natural oil seeps?



Damn! You spotted the bit that I made up! 

They girls don't have any ladders: they have to climb up the trees.


----------



## Aperitif (3 Jun 2011)

Quagga said:


> Thank you, that puts my mind at rest.
> Just one thing though - these makeshift ladders, they come from sustainable forests right?
> Or at least plastics made from natural oil seeps?



The rungs are made from bits of old broken Colnago carbon - of which there are plenty.


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Jun 2011)

Aperitif said:


> The rungs are made from bits of old broken Colnago carbon - of which there are plenty.


oooch!


----------



## Aperitif (3 Jun 2011)

See one rung - see fifty!


----------



## Quagga (3 Jun 2011)

Aperitif said:


> The rungs are made from bits of old broken Colnago carbon - of which there are plenty.



So by buying these tops, we're effectively creating a market for secondhand bits of Colnago carbon?
I do hope there's no conflict of interest here, people promoting the sale of jerseys just so they can empty their garage


----------



## Becs (3 Jun 2011)

have I missed the opportunity to change colours? I know Simon was being extra nice and sorting out some sizing issues for me but if I can change to blue I'd like to. I'm on holiday at the moment with erratic internet access so I might not be able to check back in for a bit. As long as I get a shirt that fits I don't mind, but if it can be a blue one then even better!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (3 Jun 2011)

How and when do you want payment for the jersey?


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Jun 2011)

Becs said:


> have I missed the opportunity to change colours? I know Simon was being extra nice and sorting out some sizing issues for me but if I can change to blue I'd like to. I'm on holiday at the moment with erratic internet access so I might not be able to check back in for a bit. As long as I get a shirt that fits I don't mind, but if it can be a blue one then even better!


I'm afraid so - the order went to Pakistan today.


----------



## Andrij (3 Jun 2011)

I confirmed my details with ian this morning; cheque was posted to dell during my lunch break.


----------



## craigwend (4 Jun 2011)

Am I the only one to think the shirt looks like Mr Hat from South Park? 







oh well...


----------



## Mista Preston (5 Jun 2011)

Ian - can you add me to your list. Cant decide on sizing though.... has anyone got one yet to be able to comment on how the sizing comes up?


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jun 2011)

Right.. am shutting this now.. if you haven't sent a cheque to Simon then please do. Remembering to put Blue Shirt on the back.

Cheers for those who ordered a shirt.. The Blue Stars will ride...

Clive.. I need your size.. hurry bloody well make your mind up.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jun 2011)

A reminder please that whoever has not sent the money to Simon for a shirt. Please do.
Thanks
Ian

ps.. c'mon you Blues!!


----------



## YahudaMoon (28 Jun 2011)

Anyone any idea when the pink, I mean blue jerseys are arriving ? Not been on here much so no idea ? 

John


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jun 2011)

Simon said they should be delivered before Brighton Genteel FNRttC


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Jun 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Simon said they should be delivered before Brighton Genteel FNRttC


I'm retreating from that - sorry. I got another cheque this morning, and I'm expecting another one tomorrow. I'm also being a bit cautious - I want to get feedback on the sizing. I've already got one 'red' jersey coming back to me because it's smaller than anticipated. There may be others. There's also on jersey with a defect that is going to have to be replaced.

Having said that.....the majority of the feedback is positive, particularly on the quality side


----------



## Aperitif (28 Jun 2011)

I was thinking of downsizing by one X for my blue jersey. Odd that they come up small on everyone except moi.
note to self: Wear push up bra when using this jersey.


----------



## ceepeebee (28 Jun 2011)

I'm a squeeze in my tent sized one, but the cut and fit are excellent especially the nice long arms. I'm going to take it into work tomorrow to let my mate the quality technologist have a good look at it. Only problem really at the moment is that I got the long sleeved and it's just too damn warm to wear it, wish I'd ordered a short sleeved too.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Jun 2011)

Aperitif said:


> I was thinking of downsizing by one X for my blue jersey. Odd that they come up small on everyone except moi.
> note to self: Wear push up bra when using this jersey.



How's the jersey size for you teef compared to other makes? We're both pretty () similar size-wise, medium-ish. I've gone for a large to be on the safe side.


----------



## Aperitif (29 Jun 2011)

Verging on too big maybe..? Normally I'm TIR or bigger when using continental stuff. I guess just eat and drink more if it's a bit loose, eat and drink a bit less if it's too tight. 

They unify... (if it is a bit tight, then it only matches your and Rich P's natural characteristics.) Actually, with all those stars, the fit should be 'universal' I suppose. Simon didn't planet like that though.


----------



## Sittingduck (1 Jul 2011)

Simon

Did you get my PM the other day regarding this?


----------



## Becs (1 Jul 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I'm retreating from that - sorry. I got another cheque this morning, and I'm expecting another one tomorrow. I'm also being a bit cautious - I want to get feedback on the sizing. I've already got one 'red' jersey coming back to me because it's smaller than anticipated. There may be others. There's also on jersey with a defect that is going to have to be replaced.
> 
> Having said that.....the majority of the feedback is positive, particularly on the quality side



Does this mean I can still order a blue one if I get my cheque in ASAP? The red one fitted v well so I might as well splash out!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Jul 2011)

1415347 said:


> I'm holding out for the pink and green version



I'll have one of those as well as a blue one, so that's 2.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Jul 2011)

What's the story blue-ey wise?

Did Dell ever get my cheque?


----------



## TimO (7 Jul 2011)

Becs said:


> Does this mean I can still order a blue one if I get my cheque in ASAP? The red one fitted v well so I might as well splash out!


I was half waiting to see if there was a response to this, but since there wasn't one, I'm guessing that any window of opportunity has closed now.


----------



## Aperitif (7 Jul 2011)

TimO said:


> I was half waiting to see if there was a response to this, but since there wasn't one, I'm guessing that any window of opportunity has closed now.



I think Simon stalled on the order, Tim. He's just bare inattentive!  Hope you're feeling ok.


----------



## Aperitif (7 Jul 2011)

I suppose a correct reply to Tim would have been 'the window of opportunity is not Shutt'


----------



## frank9755 (7 Jul 2011)

TimO said:


> I was half waiting to see if there was a response to this, but since there wasn't one, I'm guessing that any window of opportunity has closed now.



Me too!


----------



## Becs (7 Jul 2011)

Cheque was sent to Simon on Monday, not sure if he's closed it since then


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jul 2011)

It's quite simple Adrian and needs no explanation. 
You just have to say it's because 'Blue is the colour'


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jul 2011)

1415358 said:


> Alternatively, blue for bent riders.





Indeed.. and a nice match it will be too..


----------



## YahudaMoon (30 Jul 2011)

Hi. Anyone know if the blue jerseys have been delivered as yet ?

Thanks

John


----------



## redflightuk (31 Jul 2011)

1415358 said:


> Alternatively, blue for bent riders.


NO



ianrauk said:


> Indeed.. and a nice match it will be too..



RED is a perfect match for the Vortex.


----------



## Mista Preston (31 Jul 2011)

Simon said shirts should be with him around 5th August or their abouts


----------



## YahudaMoon (31 Jul 2011)

Mista Preston said:


> Simon said shirts should be with him around 5th August or their abouts




Thanks. I thought maybe my postman was wearing it lol. 

Im so looking forward to it. It will be arriving near my birthday then  As I wont be gettting any birthday cards or presents from anyone it will be a nice present to myself


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Aug 2011)

the word is that they are at Heathrow


----------



## Quagga (3 Aug 2011)

Are there plans afoot for another order of blue starred jerseys?

I'm rapidly coming to the conclusion that one red one isn't nearly enough, plus if the blue star revolution takes place, a quick jersey swap should allow me to avoid being put up against a wall...


----------



## Andrew Br (5 Aug 2011)

Quagga said:


> Are there plans afoot for another order of blue starred jerseys?
> 
> I'm rapidly coming to the conclusion that one red one isn't nearly enough,



Me too.
I'd like a blue/black one, particularly as the colours are similar to this season's away kit.


----------



## Davywalnuts (5 Aug 2011)

Ive not really followed these shirt threads but quite liking this blue option.. 

If theres a spare SS XL going then ild love one please, if not then ill wait for the next order, if theres enough.. ta


----------



## Aperitif (5 Aug 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Ive not really followed these shirt threads but quite liking this blue option..
> 
> If theres a spare SS XL going then ild love one please, if not then ill wait for the next order, if theres enough.. ta



Why do you want an XL Davy - have you been fasting?


----------



## frank9755 (5 Aug 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Why do you want an XL Davy - have you been fasting?



In management speak it is what is known as a stretch goal...


----------



## Aperitif (5 Aug 2011)

frank9755 said:


> In management speak it is what is known as a stretch goal...



Do you think he'll go long on sleeves, Frank?


----------



## Davywalnuts (5 Aug 2011)

I hate you two....


----------



## iZaP (5 Aug 2011)

25 for a shirt?....

The zipper better be made out of gold.


----------



## iZaP (6 Aug 2011)

1415374 said:


> Think of the weight penalty



You loose some weight by loosing some money out of your pockets and you gain some by getting a gold zipper with your jersey!


----------



## Andrij (8 Aug 2011)

Will we have these in time for this week's ride?


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Aug 2011)

I have 35 shirts on the dining room table - I think that one of them is the wrong size, but 34 out of 35 is good. 19 blue shirts and 16 red shirts. Blimey - that's over 100 of the buggers so far!

My intention is not to post them if I can possibly help it. I'll be sending out an e-mail, but if you read this and want to pick yours up on Friday night then please let me know.


----------



## Becs (8 Aug 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I have 35 shirts on the dining room table - I think that one of them is the wrong size, but 34 out of 35 is good. 19 blue shirts and 16 red shirts. Blimey - that's over 100 of the buggers so far!
> 
> My intention is not to post them if I can possibly help it. I'll be sending out an e-mail, but if you read this and want to pick yours up on Friday night then please let me know.




Friday night for me please.


----------



## Andrij (8 Aug 2011)

Unless you happen to be passing through the City during the week I'll collect mine from you Friday.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Aug 2011)

Hmmm, I ordered 2 shirts.
I suppose I could cycle to HPC in my just my bib shorts......


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Aug 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Hmmm, I ordered 2 shirts.
> I suppose I could cycle to HPC in my just my bib shorts......


you could, but handling the adulation might be tough...........


----------



## Becs (8 Aug 2011)

ianrauk said:


> I suppose I could cycle to HPC in my just my bib shorts......




 (wolf whistle smiley)


----------



## rb58 (8 Aug 2011)

Simon - you have email.

Ta


----------



## YahudaMoon (8 Aug 2011)

I dont fancy cycling from Manchester to London for a jersey lol. Mine will have to be posted. Im off soon cycling 600km+ in Scotland on a Audax. Maybe it'll be here when I get back ?

If you need any other additional monies for delivery Simon just let me know

Thanks

John


----------



## Andrew Br (9 Aug 2011)

If you can wait 'til September John, I could collect it from Simon at the end of the FNRTTC and drop it off for you sometime eg over a pint in the Vale Cottage.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Aug 2011)

Simon...

did you ever get my cheque for my blue-ey? if not do you want another one on Friday?


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Aug 2011)

GregCollins said:


> Simon...
> 
> did you ever get my cheque for my blue-ey? if not do you want another one on Friday?


no - and yes!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Aug 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> no - and yes!



 and 

I'll bring the chequebook (in lieu of rack and mudguards - yes, shock horror, my bike will be naked)


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Aug 2011)

1415390 said:


> Do you need a fresh cheque for my one, or does it have to wait for another time now?


a fresh cheque please - I'm building another order. I have two, with another on the way, so another seven orders and we're in business

I have a red short sleeved XXXXL shirt spare. Any interest out there?


----------



## Mista Preston (10 Aug 2011)

Thanks again for the shirt Simon. I have tried it on and it fits me well. Many thanks again for putting all of this together

Mr Ian's were delivered to his wifey too

See you Friday

Clive


----------



## ianrauk (10 Aug 2011)

*Blue Is The Colour!!!*
*
*
*





*

*The long sleeve shirts are going to be perfect for the Autumn FN's
*
*Cheers Simon...*
*
*


----------



## Mista Preston (10 Aug 2011)

ianrauk said:


> *Blue Is The Colour!!!*
> *
> *
> *
> ...



Think I saw you going past the Pru. Were you wearing a helmut?


----------



## ianrauk (10 Aug 2011)

Mista Preston said:


> Think I saw you going past the Pru. Were you wearing a helmut?



Nope and definitely not.
Cheers for dropping them by Clive.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Aug 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Nope and definitely not.
> Cheers for dropping them by Clive.



Looks good Ian. I expect BigMat has ordered some long sleeved ones so he can cut them off... 

Hope you ordered three Clive - don't want you catching a chill in late August!


----------



## rb58 (10 Aug 2011)

Got mine too. Love it. Blue and pink - top job! 
Thanks Simon


----------



## Quagga (11 Aug 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> a fresh cheque please - I'm building another order. I have two, with another on the way, so another seven orders and we're in business



Will drop you an e-mail tomorrow, should cut the numbers needed down a bit more


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (11 Aug 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> a fresh cheque please - I'm building another order. I have two, with another on the way, so another seven orders and we're in business



Please sir! Me Sir Please! Me oH Please sir Me Please Siiiirrrr! Pleaase!


----------



## Andrew Br (11 Aug 2011)

I definitely want another SS, I would prefer a full zip (yes, I'm aware of the concertina risk).
Is it possible ?


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Aug 2011)

Andrew Br said:


> I definitely want another SS, I would prefer a full zip (yes, I'm aware of the concertina risk).
> Is it possible ?


for you, yes.


----------



## Andrew Br (11 Aug 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> for you, yes.



That makes me feel humble, flattered and worried in equal measure..............

A cheque will be heading in your direction very soon.


----------

